# Datein in Papierkorb verschieben



## noobadix (15. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

kann man mit java ermitteln, ob das OS einen Papierkorb hat und wenn ja, Daten dorthin verschieben? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## XHelp (15. Dez 2010)

Ich denke nicht. Über JNI könntest du es machen, aber mit Java-eigenen Mitteln eher weniger.


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Dez 2010)

Einige hilfreiche Infos/Antworten findest du unter den ersten google-Treffern
Is it possible with Java to delete to the Recycle Bin? - Stack Overflow


----------

